# Kodak 620 film



## Tulsa

is it still possible to buy this film? I have an old Kodak Brownie.


----------



## compur

A few types of 620 film are available but it's rather expensive and film types 
are limited.

The easiest and cheapest way is to re-spool 120 film onto 620 spools.

See:
http://www.inficad.com/~gstewart/respool.htm

It's also possible to trim away part of the spool of 120 film with a nail
clipper, allowing it to fit 620 cameras.


----------



## Tulsa

thanks, I assume not everyone... if anyone will process that film?


----------



## lisa_13

is there anywhere that processes this film? i found an exposed roll with my grandmothers stuff and i want to see if anything will develop


----------



## Mitica100

620 is processed as a 120, same size different spool size. Film is the same. Take it to any lab that does 120 format developing:

CLICK


----------



## Mitica100

If you have the 620 spool ask for it back when developing at a lab. They will honor the request and return it to you. Keep the spool or sell it on eBay, there are many people looking to buy them.


----------



## Mitica100

Tulsa said:


> thanks, I assume not everyone... if anyone will process that film?



CLICK


----------



## Proteus617

Tulsa said:


> is it still possible to buy this film? I have an old Kodak Brownie.



What Brownie?  Some will accept a 120 roll on the feed side, but still need a 620 spool for takeup.  If there is still a spool in the camera you might be in business.


----------



## Retro_10s

I've been using my brownie for a while now, developing a couple of films this week infact. I've mainly been using Kodak 120 Tri-X 400 - The 120 spool fits just fine on my brownie with only a little trimming needed on the key side of the Non-take up spool. 

My brownie has a small nodule on it that stops you using 120 - However i'm going to grind this off and then I'm fine. My model is a Brownie Junior Super 620 that I restored

Here's a link to my Rebuild thread

Kodak 620 isn't that expensive when you know where to look, and contrary to popular belief it IS still available NEW - 110, 127, 620 & 828

Easier for the budding photographer to simply get a pair of nail clippers and trim the spool down (about 3/4 of a mm) to make it fit than it is re-spool in the dark.


----------



## Proteus617

Retro_10s said:


> Here's a link to my Rebuild thread
> 
> Kodak 620 isn't that expensive when you know where to look, and contrary to popular belief it IS still available NEW - 110, 127, 620 & 828
> 
> Easier for the budding photographer to simply get a pair of nail clippers and trim the spool down (about 3/4 of a mm) to make it fit than it is re-spool in the dark.



Nice job on that rebuild (especially sourcing the mirrors).  I bought some 620 from B+H thinking that the film + the spools that I could re-use would justify the expense.  New 620 spools have very thin flexible ends and won't survive for more than 1 or two reloads.  I would use B+H If I just wanted to give it a try.  If you have a 620 habit to feed, respooling is the way to go.


----------



## compur

Retro_10s said:


> I've been using my brownie for a while now, developing a couple of films this week infact. I've mainly been using Kodak 120 Tri-X 400 - The 120 spool fits just fine on my brownie with only a little trimming needed on the key side of the Non-take up spool.
> 
> My brownie has a small nodule on it that stops you using 120 - However i'm going to grind this off and then I'm fine. My model is a Brownie Junior Super 620 that I restored
> 
> Here's a link to my Rebuild thread
> 
> Kodak 620 isn't that expensive when you know where to look, and contrary to popular belief it IS still available NEW - 110, 127, 620 & 828
> 
> Easier for the budding photographer to simply get a pair of nail clippers and trim the spool down (about 3/4 of a mm) to make it fit than it is re-spool in the dark.



Great job!  Thanks for posting.

BTW, a good source for cheap mirrors (optical front-surface type) are the 
Polaroid Pronto and other similar models that use SX70 and Type 600 film. 
You can find them very cheaply at thrift stores, yard sales, etc.  Just bust 
them open and remove the mirror.


----------



## Retro_10s

Nice! thanks for the tip.


----------



## TraciTuesday13

Hello!  I just bought the Kodak Duaflex 2 and it's awesome!  Did a couple Ttv shots but I just bought some 620 film (from B & H) and have taken a couple pics.  I called around and the labs by me will only develop it if I wind it onto a 120 spool, so, is it the same process just backwards?  How do I do this?


----------



## Proteus617

TraciTuesday13 said:


> I called around and the labs by me will only develop it if I wind it onto a 120 spool, so, is it the same process just backwards?  How do I do this?



If you gave them your 620 and told them it was 120 they would never know the difference.  I would try again in person.  My lab would give me back ALL of my spools (620 and 120) because they couldn't tell the difference between the two.  If you want to re-spool 620 to 120, Google re-spooling 620.  It's the exact same process in reverse.


----------



## Jeff_Hendrie

Proteus617 said:


> Tulsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it still possible to buy this film? I have an old Kodak Brownie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Brownie? Some will accept a 120 roll on the feed side, but still need a 620 spool for takeup. If there is still a spool in the camera you might be in business.
Click to expand...


I was wondering the same thing, (Yes I'm not a professional, I'm taking photography class in High School to figure out what all these things mean, but I do like old things. Anyways, to the point), My specific Camera(s) that I need film for, are a Target Brownie SIX-20, and an Ansco B-2 Cadet. (I know, ancient things aren't they? If I spelled it right).


----------



## Paul Ron

B&H has the film.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

+1 my dad gave me an ancient Jiff-Kodak and I just order this film ready to go:  620 film

Any shop that develops film around here has no prob with it.


----------

